

Legacy Java Data Risk - mikojava
http://www.waratek.com/blog/october-2014/legacy-java-data-risk

======
lmm
Is Java-the-VM really that vulnerable? There are plenty of attacks on Java-
the-web-plugin, but those wouldn't affect corporate deployments.

